# Turning a Window Sideways?



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

I have several windows of a nice size 40 wide by 80 tall with one sliding sash. Id rather use them on their sides as 80 wide and 40 tall. Will i have any problems?


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Depends. Will the window be exposed to weather? Will water sit in the channel and possibly flow into the house?


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

Lots of problems actually. A window is designed to deal with water and air sealing. There are real possibilities that it will fail at both if mounted incorrectly. For example, the sill is typically beveled at about 5* or so to allow water to drain off, and away from the interior of the window. By turning the window, the sill is now the side, and the side will do a really bad job of acting as the sill, retaining water, rotting and freezing shut, depending on the climate. Generally a sliding door or window is the poorest performer of all the various options, turning a single hung on it's side just creates a really bad slider.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

I asked that when I was looking at windows. They said the spring was too strong without the weight of the window and it would be problems. Don't know if it was the truth or they just wanted to special order windows for me. 

Kathie


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

littlebitfarm said:


> I asked that when I was looking at windows. They said the spring was too strong without the weight of the window and it would be problems. Don't know if it was the truth or they just wanted to special order windows for me.
> 
> Kathie


 Actually, this is correct. I sold windows in the past and have installed hundreds. A single or double hung has a surprisingly strong system of springs to help operate the sash. On it's side it could actually be pretty violent as the window is unlatched. a slider has no such mechanism, it just rolls on little rollers.


----------



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

http://countryplans.com/smf/index.php?topic=10135.0 has some discussion on this topic as well.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok take this as just what it is, i.e. the thoughts of a laywoman!

If I had several windows that size, I would "not" hesitate to use them on their "sides"; but I would do it in such a way that, in my belief, would not promote problems for me. I would "not" expect them to move at all! I would want them in the walls of a room that I was creating just for pleasure in having a view of the outdoors while nicely tucked inside the warmth of housing. I have little doubt each glass can be set inside something (wood, plastic, etc.) far enough so that any water hitting the glass would "not" run around or under it. (I put a small glass inside the outer wall of our back porch, setting it "inside" some wood with caulking and it has worked well for years. I don't see why doing this same thing with those huge pieces of glass would be any different.)


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Water won't drain proper if they are exposed.

Won't slide right if you expect to use them to open & close.

Gonna take some beefy, $$$ headers to span compared to vertical.

--->Paul


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

My brothers put a window in sideways out of pure ignorance. It is a sliding window and they had it sliding up and down instead of back and forth. It was really heavy and after awhile you could not raise it. Other than that it is fine, no air or water leaks, it just won't open. They did that on my house.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Good points all these are all vinyl (I think) so I don't think the will be a huge water problem One will be covered by a porch and the other just around the corner from it where if the runs fill with crud they will be easy to clean.
I think I'm gonna chance it.
Anyone know how to disable the springs?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

You've already got the windows? If they are vinyl, you can buy a dohicky that can allow you to hook 2 windows side by side and make a wider window.

Do you have the room to put 2 of them side by side, installed like they were designed to be installed? And giving you a really nice huge window.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Nope I dont want them that close to the floor,they would be below counter level.


----------

